

Bill Gates stumps for the death of the Keyboard - bmaier
http://gigaom.com/2008/05/14/bill-gates-takes-on-keyboards-and-the-cloud/

======
bmaier
In my opinion the keyboard will become the interface of the power user while
the average person uses the new tools. I just dont see a hacker not using a
keyboard in the next 10 years imagine having to say a string into a microphone
instead of typing it

